# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Bogie's Bookmarks

## Bogie

Here is a quick one just cutting and pasting an old battlemap.  Gotta start somewhere.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Diamond

Now see, I think your stuff is perfect for this: strip dungeons!  No, not that way, you dirty-minded scoundrels!

----------


## Mouse

Bogie bookmarks  :Very Happy: 

Love it!

----------


## ThomasR

Oh ! Strip dungeons, that's brilliant !

----------


## Diamond

You could sell them in packs, like Magic cards or something.

----------


## jpstod

Oh Oh we have a Bogie in the House... !  !  !

----------


## jpstod

That is what I was thinking Bogie....just use some of the great maps already created

----------


## Bogie

Thanks guys.  :Smile:   Here is a new one, Battle in progress!
once I've done several of these I will combine them on one page for a final Thumbnail Gallery pickup.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Very cool! I've said it before, I'm not really a battle map person, but yours always manage to spark my interest. It's very cool to see a battle going on in this one too!

----------


## ChickPea

These are awesome! And yeah, your style of maps translate really well to a bookmark size and you get to include lots of fantastic detail too. 

One of these days I'll make a dungeon map and maybe I'll start off with a bookmark.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Dan & ChickPea!  Using a few rooms from some of my favorite maps is easy.  Adding the combatants took the most time.  It is fun making maps with the inhabitants, but most people want my maps without static creatures because they want to play on them.

----------


## Diamond

That looks amazing, Bogie!  Pesky mummies...

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Diamond!

My 11 AM appointment no-Showed so I decided kill some time and make another bookmark, this one in homage to the preset mapping elements that I make.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

Not sure about that giant spider, but nice work!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Meshon

I love the Battle bookmark! Exactly the kind of action that calls me to a rollicking tale of high adventure

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogie

Thanks ChickPea and Meshon:

Snakes!  It had to be Snakes!  Well at least it's not spiders!

----------


## Mouse

Aaaaargh..... Aaaargh Nooooo!

Get em away from me!!!

Mice don't like snakes.  Snakes eat mice!

(still a great bookmark though, even if I wouldn't touch it with a bargepole!  LOL!)

----------


## Bogie

> Aaaaargh..... Aaaargh Nooooo!
> Get em away from me!!!
> Mice don't like snakes.  Snakes eat mice!
> (still a great bookmark though, even if I wouldn't touch it with a bargepole!  LOL!)


No worries Mouse, these snakes have been trained on an exclusive diet of squirrels!  Little mousies is safe.  If you look close you can see lunch running around in the bookmark.

----------


## Diamond

"Asps!  Very dangerous!  You go first."

----------


## Tonnichiwa

Well this one is sure to bring out the base fears in people  :Razz:  I saw an old episode of the tv show " Kung Fu", where David Carradine's character Kane (Caine?) made a bet that he could walk through a pit of snakes without getting bit so that he could save a man from being brought back to the town to be hanged. The other men were terrified of the snakes and would not dare walk through the pit, but Kane climbed in and did it without getting bit and without disturbing any of the snakes. 

Great job on this one Bogie.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks!  I remember that episode of Kung Fu!

Here is another new Bookmark:
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

Another new bookmark.  

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Matthew VE

Looks great Bogie! I certainly wouldn't want to encounter those monsters!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThomasR

Your Bookmarks are wonderful showcases of your elements !

----------


## ChickPea

These are awesome, Bogie! Your mapping style works really well with this format. I love that top one with the white beasties. It's like a snapshot of an adventure in progress.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

Patterns and colour - I like the last one best  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Bogie, I think your bookmarks would look so good in the middle of a D&D or Fantasy RPG book  :Wink: !
Nice job!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks everyone, having a lot of fun doing these.  
Thanks to ChickPea and Sironae for coming up with the idea.

----------


## Bogie

Time for another one:

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

I made several new ones over the weekend.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Oh I really like that one  :Very Happy: 

I can just see the lava and fire peeping out of the top of a book  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

I love that second one in the church/temple place!

I have to admit to a small feeling of claustrophobia from the first one, so, err, good job in creating an atmospheric scene. I think...  :Razz: 

BTW does anyone know what font is used in the Guild's header? I need to try one of those identifont sites if no-one knows.

----------


## Bogie

> Oh I really like that one 
> I can just see the lava and fire peeping out of the top of a book


Thanks Mouse, wait till you see what is peeping out of the book on my next one.




> I love that second one in the church/temple place!
> I have to admit to a small feeling of claustrophobia from the first one, so, err, good job in creating an atmospheric scene. I think... 
> BTW does anyone know what font is used in the Guild's header? I need to try one of those identifont sites if no-one knows.


Thanks CP, that church is part of one of my old favorite maps.    And Sewers are supposed to feel claustrophobic so I guess it worked.
You are right, it would be nice to use that font sometimes, especially when writing Cartographer's Guild.

----------


## Bogie

Look who came to read with you.

----------


## ThomasR

Nice to see it at work  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

After that little teaser, here is the full bookmark:

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Oh that's another great bookmark, Bogie.  You're not being very kind to me, though.  I can't rep you again in such quick succession!  LOL!

----------


## damonjynx

Nice one Bogie. All of them are great but. I really like this one.

----------


## Bogie

> Nice to see it at work


Thanks, I got the idea from someone else commenting on Chashio's bookmark about having her dragon logo peek out of the book.




> Oh that's another great bookmark, Bogie.  You're not being very kind to me, though.  I can't rep you again in such quick succession!  LOL!


Thanks Mouse!  I'm going to wait till this settles down and then give out rep, otherwise I'll go nuts trying to keep track.




> Nice one Bogie. All of them are great but. I really like this one.


Thanks, I think each new one I do has been my favorite, until I do the next one. :Wink:

----------


## Domino44

The dragon works so perfectly in that bookmark! I love it!

----------


## ChickPea

> Look who came to read with you.
> 
> Attachment 95025


Haha that's awesome! How convenient that we did bookcovers recently!  :Wink: 

Hmmm methinks I need to get onto this idea....

----------


## Bogie

And now for something different, this is off my Milton Mills Village map I made a few years ago.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Oh!  A segment of a settlement.  I have only seen you do dungeon-style maps in the last several months.  I like it - a lot  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

This looks great! I was thinking of doing a little isometric village bookmark, but wasn't sure how it would look, but you've inspired me.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Ladies!  Glad you like it!  

I have put all 8 onto 2 pages so they can easily be printed:
### Latest WIP ###


And Page 2
Attachment 95309

----------


## ChickPea

The second attachment isn't showing for me.  :Frown:

----------


## Bogie

Not working for me either.

I'll have to fix it when I get home.

----------


## ThomasR

I love that dragon !

----------


## Bogie

Attachment re-attached:
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

Working now. Thanks, Bogie.  :Smile:

----------


## kan210690

it's so beautiful. i love it
thank you so much

----------

